# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  لیست سایت های دارای مقالات معتبر دانشگاهی و کنفرانس ها!( کمک به پایان نامه )

## a654321

سلام دوستان
*دوستان واسه پروژه کارشناسی (نرم افزار کامپیوتر) یه تعداد سایت معتبر که مقالات کنفرانس های  و پایان نامه ها دانشگاهی رو می زارن لطفا برام بزارین.*

دوتا سایت civilica.com و  sid.ir رو پیدا کردم ولی civilica.com که پولیه و اولین هزینه هم 20 هزار تومان می گیره (ولی مقاله های خوبی داره)تا ثبت نام کنی و sid  هم مقالاه مورد نظر منو نداشت چندان.
اگه می شه چند تا سایت معرفی کنید که مقالاتش معتبر و رایگان  و فارسی باشه.
موضوع *پایان نامم روبات ها و نرم افزار های شبیه سازی ربات* است.
ممنونم از لطفتون

----------


## JalaliMehr

سایت ieee به نظرم از همه اونها بهتره
یک سایت ایرانی هم هست که می تونید با اسکن گرفتن از کارت دانشجویی تو این سایت عضو شوید و عنوان مقاله رو بفرستید براتون دانلود می کنن

----------


## a654321

JalaliMehr عزیز 
نظورتون از سات ieee سایت www.iran-ieee.com است؟
اگه می شه لطفا  لینک دوتا سایت رو برام بزارید.

----------


## a654321

دویتان نا امید نکنید مارو... :ناراحت:

----------


## Yama12

من مقالات springer و science direct رو می تونم براتون بگیرم
به این لینک مراجعه کنید
http://conclude.blogsky.com/1391/01/05/post-7

----------


## mfouladfar

متاسفانه سایت فارسی سراغ ندارم. ولی امیدوارم اینا بهتون کمک کنه:
http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/homepage.cws_home
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/

----------


## #Elahe#

> متاسفانه سایت فارسی سراغ ندارم. ولی امیدوارم اینا بهتون کمک کنه:
> http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/homepage.cws_home
> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/


 تاریخ تاپیک واسه یه سال پیش هست

----------

